# Florida Beach Camping



## desperado

Cindy and I are planning on a trip down to Florida in October for a week or so. we would like to find a campground on a beach that has Full hook-ups, is dog (small) friendly and is a very nice place. could anyone give us suggestions?.

thank you

Mike


----------



## tater

Big state Florida....any idea what part you are going to 
try and visit ?

RR


----------



## tater

You might look at this

http://www.floridastateparks.org/anastasia/

RR


----------



## sunnybrook29

There are many state parks on the beach in the Panhandle of Fl. Take a look at St. George Island State Park , very nice , takes small dogs , mean wives and a pretty good fishing spot .
Panhandle and the Gulf beaches should be several hundred miles closer to Illinois and some [ many ] say , much nicer beaches than east coast beaches.
St. Andrews State Park is on a beach and an inlet , good fishing and it is very near a very busy tourist destination with kids rides and shops for momma . 
Matter of fact all the beach side state parks are nice and all a short walk or bike ride from the beach .
I have found most of the private campgrounds that sit right on the beach have crowded to many sites on top of each other and will cost $75 to $125 per nite , to much for me , so I go to State Parks for $24 to $40 per . I get in for half price cause I am a nice guy and a Fl resident and my wife is older than dirt .
Hope that helps .


----------



## desperado

tater said:


> Big state Florida....any idea what part you are going to
> try and visit ?
> 
> RR


Any where that is nice, allows dogs, full hook-ups, sea shells, cold beer, ect.. I have never been there before.

Mike


----------



## cdnbayside

We stayed here for 4 nights in July. Really nice campground. Oceanfront. Fullhookups. $42.00 a night.

Carrabelle Beach Club


----------



## Bill & Kate

If you are going in October, the weather (with the exception of the possibility of a hurricane) should be reliable in North Florida, so the previous recommendations for the panhandle, or even the northern East Coast of Florida seem appropriate. We normally head down to Florida in February, so normally head further south, preferably to the Keys. Here is a link to a post of ours from another forum with pictures of some sites:

RV Forum Link

We really love the Florida State Parks, as the sites are always nice, the cost is resonable, and they accepty dogs. The downside is that they usually do not have sewer(only a pumpout station) and don't let dogs on the beach. The parks in Florida that we have either stayed in or personnaly checked out:

Grayson and Topsail SP's are both separated from the beach by the dunes, but the sites are very nice. I do not know whether or not there are any dog beaches nearby.

St. Andrews SP is on the water, but on the bayside. The beach is a pretty good distance away, but we walked the dogs along the bayside beach without a problem. The park is right in Panama City Beach, so you have all that tourist stuff close by. Panama City does have a dedicated dog beach a short drive away near the "concrete pier".

Over by St. Augustine, there is also plenty to see and do - from historic stuff to tourist activities. Anastasia State Park is very nice, but like other State Parks, a hike to the beach, and no dogs on the beach. The public beaches in St. Augustine Beach are very nice and wide, and you can drive and park your car on the beach. There is a fee during the season, but I am not sure when that ends. Dogs are permitted, at least in the off season. There is a KOA in St. Augustine Beach, which is typical KOA with swimming pool, full hookups, etc.

On the north side of St. Augustine, there is a private campground called North Beach. It is right across the street from the Ocean Beach, and extends all the way across the barrier island to the bay on the west side. There are waterfront resturants on both the ocean and bay sides, and you are only a short drive to downtown St. Augustine. The beach is not as wide or nice as St. Augustine Beach as it is coarser sand, and steeper, but it looks like it would be easier fishing, and dogs are allowed at least in the off season.

Hope that is some help.


----------



## tater

+1 on North Beach ...its great!!! Intercoastal on one side and the beach on the other.. Very few beaches in Florida allow dogs..

RR


----------



## jwaliff

desperado said:


> Cindy and I are planning on a trip down to Florida in October for a week or so. we would like to find a campground on a beach that has Full hook-ups, is dog (small) friendly and is a very nice place. could anyone give us suggestions?.
> 
> thank you
> 
> Mike


 I have not been beach camping in Florida yet.However I have done some looking around for beach campgrounds and here are some of my findings.
http://www.beverlybeachcamptown.com/index.shtml in Flagler.They say dogs are welcome. http://www.jettyparkbeachandcampground.com/camp_rules. This park is pet friendly but you need proof of rabies shots.It is in Port Canaveral.Both of these are on the Atlantic ocean. http://www.redcoconut.com/Index2.htm is in Fort Meyers.They to need shot records.Good luck and have fun in Florida.


----------



## Jeep Guy

Shhhh. I know a couple of really nice state parks on the beach in SC. One is so nice you usually have to book a 11 months in advance. Shhhhh


----------

